# Ebay selling a VIP Platinum Account?



## Jonishere55 (Apr 21, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Club-Wyndha...474066?hash=item36168b7c52:g:x6wAAOSwx6pYpjXZ


I thought you could not get VIP Platinum via resell points?


----------



## Roger830 (Apr 21, 2017)

There was a similar auction a few months ago that was discussed here, outcome unknown.

Some here were given platinum after buying resale. Perhaps it happens if it's a new account. 

When I bought my first contract, the prior owner didn't have any other contracts, so they just replaced his personal info with mine using the same member number. If it was platinum, perhaps it would have stuck.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2017)

My first resale purchase was three converted fixed weeks; 385000 points  (154k, 126k, and 105k) and I became an instant Silver. I never figured out how or why or if it could be duplicated. There have also reports here on tug from others that got "surprise" vip status with resale purchase.  and I remember one guy that said he knew of certain contracts that transferred with vip eligibility intact. And there was a time that you could convert Pahio weeks (purchased on the secondary market) to VIP eligible points with a small direct purchase.  I did that twice.  I never sold those weeks, but isnt it possible that they would transfer with the vip eligibility intact?  


So maybe the ebay guy has figured out the secret... If you buy I would make sure your money is held in escrow to be released only when you see that you have a VIP account


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

It's the same seller as the last one. So it must of been successful. 

I love the innocents Ron!! You have no idea who it is. Right 
HA-HA-HA


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

I actually should have bought the last one.
Would've saved me $70,000.00.

Oh well life goes on. At least I paid cash.
I also know at least 2 more generations are enjoying it also.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 21, 2017)

I looked at this listing and at the seller's feedback. The previous platinum contract this seller sold was sold in mid February. Has there been enough time for the ownership to have transferred over yet? You can only add feedback on a sale or purchase for a limited amount of time. The timeshares take longer to close than than the timeframe to add feedback. I would want to know the name of the closing company to be able to check them out beforehand. Isn't the closing company who you send your payment to and they hold the money in escrow?


----------



## spackler (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd be leery, honestly.  Maybe it will work out at first, then 2 years from now WYN does one of their infamous "audits" & you're stripped of VIP status.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

spackler said:


> I'd be leery, honestly.  Maybe it will work out at first, then 2 years from now WYN does one of their infamous "audits" & you're stripped of VIP status.


Exactly why I didn't buy the first one.

It was listed right here on Tug before it was on eBay. I inquired about it here and got cold feet. For the exact reason you stated.

I don't know if points and keeping direct purchase benefits are tied to the deed or not. These contracts are converted weeks at certain resorts. I could be wrong on thst
Ron or one of a handful of owners can answer that.


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

Maintenance Fee: $5,121 Annually or $427 Monthly 
(That's ONLY $3.59/1000 points!)

How is the MF so low?


----------



## 55plus (Apr 21, 2017)

One safe way to purchase these points is to put the purchase on a credit card, but only if the transfer happens within 60 days. If the VIP membership doesn't transfer and the purchase is within 60 days dispute the charged as being fraud. The wording in the add states in so many word that the purchase includes a VIP Platinum ownership. But you are always running the risk the account with be reconciled down the road and losing the benefit.


----------



## BigRedNole (Apr 21, 2017)

If this was legit and you are GUARANTEED Platinum VIP, I would consider it if I were in a position to.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 21, 2017)

There are no guarantees and it go against Wyndham published policies. It's too risky unless someone wants that many points. After all, points are points. .


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2017)

No one can know what Wyndham might do in the future Even a VIP ownership purchased directly from Wyndham might lose benefits......  Oh wait. That just happened

The only guarantee the seller can offer is that your money will be held in escrow until each transfer is complete and your account says platinum VIP at the top. If it dosent you get your money back and the points for free

Assuming the mf is as stated then this thing is probably worth 3 cents a point even without the VIP


Last thing: if I was selling this I wouldn't accept credit cards I'd want a wire. Because as any real estate agent will tell you "buyers are liers"

My point is the the seller has to trust the buyer as much as the buyers have to trust the seller. If your due diligence leaves you still not trusting this guy , don't buy.

I'm waiting for his price to come down a bit. If I can get this for 2 cents a point I'm willing to take the risk  I know it's worth that much to me even without the VIP fees


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 21, 2017)

Ron

I thought you were getting rid of points not getting more of them.  Or it is just something you do by habit?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Ron
> 
> I thought you were getting rid of points not getting more of them.  Or it is just something you do by habit?



I don't own anything but I am a broker. Can you say "points manager"


----------



## Bigrob (Apr 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Maintenance Fee: $5,121 Annually or $427 Monthly
> (That's ONLY $3.59/1000 points!)
> 
> How is the MF so low?



May need to check whether that includes the associated CWP fees or not. There are a (very few) resorts that offer fees under $4/K. Bali Hai, Canterbury, South Shore, a few select converted weeks, etc. Not saying it isn't right but might not have the CWP fees included.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> My point is the the seller has to trust the buyer as much as the buyers have to trust the seller. If your due diligence leaves you still not trusting this guy , don't buy.
> 
> I'm waiting for his price to come down a bit. If I can get this for 2 cents a point I'm willing to take the risk  I know it's worth that much to me even without the VIP fees


I trusted the seller. After all he wears the Blue everyday at work.
I was worried Wyndham would take away the VIP in a year or two.

Agree with Rons price if someone can use the points. What you save in MFs will pay for the points in a few years and probably hold its value.

I don't want a second membership so I'm out. I must be the only one affected by the 10 contract rule


----------



## 55plus (Apr 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> My point is the the seller has to trust the buyer as much as the buyers have to trust the seller. If your due diligence leaves you still not trusting this guy , don't buy.



Ron, you are saying we should trust the sellers. What if they are Wyndham sales weasels? I'm just asking. . .


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

I was not afraid to ask, sure the seller who was on TUG before is probably reading this thread anyways.  The seller states this account is made up of four deeded points contracts all at Bali Hai.  That would explain the MFs.  According to the sticky thread it is $3.45 per 1k so adding in the club fee that should be close.

If you are in the market for VIP and willing to roll the dice on what will happen with this contract in the future it maybe worth it.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> Ron, you are saying we should trust the sellers. What if they are Wyndham sales weasels? I'm just asking. . .



Absolutely. If you are buying anything you have to trust the seller. If you can't establish a trusting relationship, walk away


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 21, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> May need to check whether that includes the associated CWP fees or not. There are a (very few) resorts that offer fees under $4/K. Bali Hai, Canterbury, South Shore, a few select converted weeks, etc. Not saying it isn't right but might not have the CWP fees included.



Even if this does not include the program fee, the high side of the MF would only be $4.16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Even if this does not include the program fee, the high side of the MF would only be $4.16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is Bali Hai, seller confirmed when I asked.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> It is Bali Hai, seller confirmed when I asked.



He didn't happen to tell you what size the underlying contracts were did he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I was not afraid to ask, sure the seller who was on TUG before is probably reading this thread anyways.


I will give you a clue. 
He liked Ron's earlier post.
Yes he's watching and reading


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I don't own anything but I am a broker. Can you say "points manager"


Ron, I talked to a points manager you mentioned in a thread, can't remember where.  They seemed only interested in VIP status contracts.  For resale accounts their offer would have covered about half of my MF's.  Is this your experience.  We are using, and will use all of our points for the next several years, so no real issue for us.  But points managers are going to become a more and more useful resource I think.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

If your asking me. I never mentioned a point manager that I have contacted. I don't know any point managers by name

I think Ron mentioned at one time he supplied some points to a manager at $6. 

I started the thread on trying to get Ron to share the secret. To no avail 

So I made a purchase on eBay that hasn't transferred to see how the points are treated


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I will give you a clue.
> He liked Ron's earlier post.
> Yes he's watching and reading



I remember who it was from the posting here on TUG back in January before he went to eBay but was not going to call him out.  Since you did guess no one needs to research it now.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> If your asking me. I never mentioned a point manager that I have contacted. I don't know any point managers by name
> 
> I think Ron mentioned at one time he supplied some points to a manager at $6.
> 
> ...


No, I quoted Ron and was asking him..


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I remember who it was from the posting here on TUG back in January before he went to eBay but was not going to call him out.  Since you did guess no one needs to research it now.


He exposed himself in thread back then. Surprised no one remembered. If memory serves me correctly Bendadin started that thread.
Thought it was no big deal since he was already exposed
Didn't say real name either


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> He exposed himself in thread back then. Surprised no one remembered. If memory serves me correctly Bendadin started that thread.
> Thought it was no big deal since he was already exposed
> Didn't say real name either



Much better memory then me on that.  I just remember Slinger being the one that said he was the seller last time.  As you said it doesn't have his real name so not sure why he would not be a little more vocal about getting someone to buy his eBay.  It would be hard for Wyndham to track who he really is based on this forum.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm surprised you don't remember his post.
Summary. The seller is in law enforcement and would not commit any type of fraud


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I'm surprised you don't remember his post.
> Summary. The seller is in law enforcement and would not commit any type of fraud



Nope I remember the thread and he said he was law enforcement.  I did not recall Bendadin started the thread.  I have a bad habit of reading every post here on this Wyndham forum.  I usually don't post much though.  Guess I should start to read some other topics here on TUG also.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> No, I quoted Ron and was asking him..


Not Ron. But are thinking of Wynpoint VIP


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Nope I remember the thread and he said he was law enforcement.  I did not recall Bendadin started the thread.  I have a bad habit of reading every post here on this Wyndham forum.  I usually don't post much though.  Guess I should start to read some other topics here on TUG also.


No problem here. Just wanted to clarify. I wouldn't rat someone out. The attention to his ad here and then eBay made me really nervous. Wyndham new but evidently can't stop it


----------



## Braindead (Apr 21, 2017)

After all your a nice mann


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

Braindead said:


> After all your a nice mann



Lol I need to change that screen name...Brian...help!!


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Ron, I talked to a points manager you mentioned in a thread, can't remember where.  They seemed only interested in VIP status contracts.  For resale accounts their offer would have covered about half of my MF's.  Is this your experience.  We are using, and will use all of our points for the next several years, so no real issue for us.  But points managers are going to become a more and more useful resource I think.




the points managers arent interested in anything less than a Gold account. Typically they will pay you enough to cover your fees. I didnt know any of them would deal with a Silver or non VIP account..

The guys I talked today including my mentor are rethinking their business model, under the new rules as am I... a lot depends on how the rules will be implemented..


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> the points managers arent interested in anything less than a Gold account. Typically they will pay you enough to cover your fees. I didnt know any of them would deal with a Silver or non VIP account..
> 
> The guys I talked today including my mentor are rethinking their business model, under the new rules as am I... a lot depends on how the rules will be implemented..


Thanks!!


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 21, 2017)

nicemann said:


> As you said it doesn't have his real name so not sure why he would not be a little more vocal about getting someone to buy his eBay.  It would be hard for Wyndham to track who he really is based on this forum.



Actually this is not true.  Be careful what information you provide here if you don't want to be identified. All it takes is a customer database, a couple of facts about someone (going back through their posts), and someone who can write a decent query and you can find out who an individual is. It takes very little information to uniquely identify someone with all the data available these days.  Zip code and date of birth are all it takes to uniquely identify most people in the US.  Wyndham could use any combination of information about a member's dates/locations of stays, references of calls to owner service, number of points, residence location, number of contracts, home resorts, etc and narrow it down to someone very quickly.  It wouldn't even have to be exact information, especially if they have multiple pieces to draw upon.  

And if Wyndham already buys data for marketing purposes (which they do) and link that to their customers it's all over, because then they know your income range, occupation, as well as many other personal details about your household, spending habits, and can use that information along with your posts to identify you. The marketing companies basically know everything about you unless you and your parents were extremely careful to the point of living off the grid.

Grocery stores and credit card companies sell a lot of information to marketing companies who then sell it to companies like Wyndham.  And no, your insurance company didn't violate HIPAA and tell someone about your diabetes, asthma, preganancy, etc.  That was Target, Walmart, or your grocery store using your other purchases to figure this out and sell it to someone.  Assuming that your free email service from yahoo, microsoft, or google didn't sell the information they pulled from your emails first.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2017)

Wyndham reads these boards. There are folks whose job it is to read and report to management on topics they find "interesting" and lots of Wyndham employees read thes boards for fun

More than once when I identified myself to a Wyndham employee their first comment was "I really enjoy your posts on TUG". 

All that market research work discussed in a previous post is not needed here. How difficult would it be for a Wyndham employees to contact the seller to ask some questions about the offer?


----------



## nicemann (Apr 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> All that market research work discussed in a previous post is not needed here. How difficult would it be for a Wyndham employees to contact the seller to ask some questions about the offer?



I agree with that. Quick question to the seller,  know the total number of contracts and the location.  Then based on the number of total points it shouldn't be hard to track what member number it is.  Much easier then trying to track a username here on TUG.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 21, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Wyndham reads these boards. There are folks whose job it is to read and report to management on topics they find "interesting" and lots of Wyndham employees read thes boards for fun
> 
> More than once when I identified myself to a Wyndham employee their first comment was "I really enjoy your posts on TUG".
> 
> All that market research work discussed in a previous post is not needed here. How difficult would it be for a Wyndham employees to contact the seller to ask some questions about the offer?



Ron, that's very true in a situation where a contract is being sold or something concrete to use.  My post includes other situations, like where someone may want to complain and think they are anonymous, for example.  I know for a fact that there are other forums where companies read and do the types of queries I outlined in order to identify customers and do things like note information on their customer file for future reference, reward them for something positive, ban a customer for several negative posts that they feel are hurting their business, or even take legal action against them for disclosing things that should be confidential, depending on the circumstances.  The point is that you can't assume you will remain anonymous if you have any details about yourself in your username, profile, photos, or posts.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't see the eBay listing. Am I just not seeing it or did it sell ?


----------



## Avislo (Apr 22, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I don't see the eBay listing. Am I just not seeing it or did it sell ?



*Club Wyndham Plus VIP PLATINUM Account!! 1,429,000 POINTS VIP TIMESHARE - LOOK!*
See original listing

 






Item condition:
--not specified
Ended:
Apr 21, 2017 , 4:41PM
Price:
US $35,000.00
Shipping:
Free Local Pickup
Item location:
Sacramento, California, United States
Seller:
 firstdowntix (316 )
|
Seller's other items


----------



## Braindead (Apr 22, 2017)

Good. 
Congrats Slinger !

Hope somebody on here got it. I think he's a great guy and you won't have any trouble. Just cross your fingers on Wyndhams end


----------



## happyhopian (Apr 22, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> One safe way to purchase these points is to put the purchase on a credit card, but only if the transfer happens within 60 days. If the VIP membership doesn't transfer and the purchase is within 60 days dispute the charged as being fraud. The wording in the add states in so many word that the purchase includes a VIP Platinum ownership. But you are always running the risk the account with be reconciled down the road and losing the benefit.



"But you are always running the risk the account with be reconciled down the road and losing the benefit. "

I agree with everything but this. Ron and MANY others have 'inherited' VIP status and nothing has every been said or changed. In fact Ron just went through quite the examination and never said they cared about his VIP status(es). Once VIP, I doubt the have the ability or the time to do a look ALL the way back unless if became an issue with tens of thousands


----------



## happyhopian (Apr 22, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I trusted the seller. After all he wears the Blue everyday at work.
> I was worried Wyndham would take away the VIP in a year or two.
> 
> Agree with Rons price if someone can use the points. What you save in MFs will pay for the points in a few years and probably hold its value.
> ...



I've got one more spot left for my 10, so I'm hunting but like you, I'm not interested in a second account though I would like to hear Ron's pitch on why that is more beneficial than one large account (prior to the 10 limit rule of course).


----------



## ronparise (Apr 22, 2017)

I didnt inherit VIP status. I had 5 Platinum VIP accounts buil,t with the exception of two 63000 point direct purchases (each cost me $6000 down and $150 a month), entirely with contracts purchased on the secondary market>> What I meant to say, if I didnt say it clearly) my VIP status and how I got it wasnt the cause of my suspension nor was it a consideration in the resolution


----------



## ronparise (Apr 22, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> I've got one more spot left for my 10, so I'm hunting but like you, I'm not interested in a second account though I would like to hear Ron's pitch on why that is more beneficial than one large account (prior to the 10 limit rule of course).



If I have just one Platinum account with 1,000,001 points  I get 30 guest confirms  and if I have 2,000,002 I get 45
if I have two platinum accounts with 1,000,001 points in each, I get 60 guest confirms

30 guest confirms per account is enough if you have small accounts. but not enough for a large account .. 

Prior to the 10 rule, if thats a thing, there was still a limit or 40.. Most of my points I got for free, with the understanding that I wouldnt cherry pick the offerings.  I had to take the small contracts if I wanted the big ones.. It want that multiple accounts were more desirable.. I needed multiple accounts to hold everything I had.


----------



## CCdad (Apr 23, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Good.
> Congrats Slinger !
> w
> Hope somebody on here got it. I think he's a great guy and you won't have any trouble. Just cross your fingers on Wyndhams end



http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/232311308114?

This was relisted to provide more up to date details - it's now 1.214 Mn overall points.  The listing indicates it has 979K even year points and 1,429K odd year points, plus it now appears to include the Wyndham program fee in the total MF cost.  It may be for converted fixed weeks.

For an existing Gold VIP, it's cheaper and less risky to either add do a retail purchase and add two 3 bedroom PIC weeks or hope that converting a couple of Bali Hai Villas fixed weeks will do the trick (but I'd get it put in writing that the upgrade in your account to VIP Platinum is included in the retail purchase!).


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2017)

CCdad said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/232311308114?
> 
> This was relisted to provide more up to date details - it's now 1.214 Mn overall points.  The listing indicates it has 979K even year points and 1,429K odd year points, plus it now appears to include the Wyndham program fee in the total MF cost.  It may be for converted fixed weeks.
> 
> For an existing Gold VIP, it's cheaper and less risky to either add do a retail purchase and add two 3 bedroom PIC weeks or hope that converting a couple of Bali Hai Villas fixed weeks will do the trick (but I'd get it put in writing that the upgrade in your account to VIP Platinum is included in the retail purchase!).




no question this wouldnt be the deal for you if you are already gold, making the jump to Platinum. but from no VIP to Platinum this is the deal of a lifetime.  

My concern today, given the new rules,  is;  just how valuable is a VIP account?


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Apr 23, 2017)

This has been re-listed, what happened?? Is it now not advantageous for someone to use this type of account for vacationing? I guess, if this is a good deal, why not follow through on the offer? Underlying resorts for APR?


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 23, 2017)

Campbell Vaughn said:


> This has been re-listed, what happened?? Is it now not advantageous for someone to use this type of account for vacationing? I guess, if this is a good deal, why not follow through on the offer? Underlying resorts for APR?



Probably best to contact the seller and ask these questions of him. 

BTW, be wary of spell check. The acronym is ARP, not APR. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2017)

Campbell Vaughn said:


> This has been re-listed, what happened?? Is it now not advantageous for someone to use this type of account for vacationing? I guess, if this is a good deal, why not follow through on the offer? Underlying resorts for APR?



Buyers back out of deals all the time. This is a  $40000 purchase;  for some of us that's a lot of money,

Given the rule changes and the uncertain value of a VIP account going forward, I thing the buyer got antsy.


----------



## cayman01 (Apr 23, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if Wyndham swooped in and bought this contract. How quick would they turn this low MF $35000 buy into $200k in retail sales?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Wyndham swooped in and bought this contract. How quick would they turn this low MF $35000 buy into $200k in retail sales?




if that was the case, wyndham would buy everything on ebay...they dont


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 23, 2017)

Ovations is giving Wyndham LOTS of inventory for almost FREE. WHY spend dollars?


----------



## cayman01 (Apr 23, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ovations is giving Wyndham LOTS of inventory for almost FREE. WHY spend dollars?



It is a simple business decision. The cost to them is low as far as COGS is concerned. About 15-20%. There is no construction, etc. A large profit to be made. Yes they get lots from ovation. Mostly stuff people cannot give away to anybody else because they don't want them. Yes they get an occasional good one, but not many. Low MF contracts have value. People CAN get money for them. As we move forward fewer of those will go to Ovation. Wyndham could EASILY make five times their cost on this one contract. Should be a no brainier for them.


----------



## cayman01 (Apr 23, 2017)

ronparise said:


> if that was the case, wyndham would buy everything on ebay...they dont



Respectfully disagree here . Wyndham can cherry pick the winners from eBay . They get enough dogs from Ovation that they don't need to buy them on eBay . However, this contract is a cash cow for them if they wanted to buy it. Money in the bank.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Respectfully disagree here . Wyndham can cherry pick the winners from eBay . They get enough dogs from Ovation that they don't need to buy them on eBay . However, this contract is a cash cow for them if they wanted to buy it. Money in the bank.



if they do buy on the secondary market and Im not saying they do, they use straw buyers and the contracts go to a LLC they control...Its nothing direct

Im sure this happens, Steve Holmes, chairman of  Wyndham worldwide told the brokerage community in a recent earnings call, that Ovation wasnt getting them everything they want, so they had other innovative ways to get inventory back

on the subject of earnings calls, the first quarter call will be wednesday this week,,, Im interested to hear what they say about the new WVO CEO.. Speculation last quarter was that they were looking for a guy that had experience running a public company, not just one division of a public company. because if (when) wyndham Worldwide spins off WVO as its own company, they will need the right guy in charge... Holmes denied this of course, but he did say wyndham was always looking for ways to enhance share holder value.


----------



## johnluyando (May 4, 2017)

Yet another opportunity to be VIP!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Club-Wyndha...274130?hash=item3d3a122a92:g:mvYAAOSw7GRZC4GX


----------



## CCdad (May 5, 2017)

This auction doesn't advertise that it's a VIP after transfer. 

It's two Canterbury deeds, which offers UDI points vs. Bali Hai Villas from the other auction, that has both UDI points and legacy fixed week owner's contracts. The other auction that's suggesting it includes Platinum VIP benefits likely has converted BHV EOY even and odd year fixed week deeds.

There's no way these Canterbury deeds will receive qualifying VIP points upon transfer from an existing Wyndham owner's account.


----------



## Braindead (May 5, 2017)

The listing has been edited. There is no mention of VIP Platinum account now but it did say that yesterday


----------



## Jan M. (May 5, 2017)

Braindead said:


> The listing has been edited. There is no mention of VIP Platinum account now but it did say that yesterday



The listing for the 1,429,000 Platinum VIP points is still there and hasn't changed. The listing johnluyando mentioned in his post is an entirely different listing and from a different seller too.


----------



## Braindead (May 5, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> The listing for the 1,429,000 Platinum VIP points is still there and hasn't changed. They listing johnluyando mentioned in his post is an entirely different listing and from a different seller too.


The new listing said VIP Platinum also. But was edited or removed and put back after being corrected. Yesterday there was 2 listings of VIP Platinum


----------



## turbo280 (May 5, 2017)

I am seriously considering this but scared S***less. My current situation is a combination of resales and developer points of over 8000 points. Silver VIP and $4500+ in annual maintenance fees. Buying this would give me Platinum status (but for how long) lower fees per point. If purchased I would then dump my other resales and keep the developer properties. Final result would be 1,400,000 to 1,800,000 points with annual maintenance fees of $7500. While this is more points than I normally use, I believe the balance would be offset by gifts and rentals for friends and family.  Seller states that money would stay in escrow until closing and VIP Platinum established.
Looking for input from knowledgeable people.  Ron???
            Thanks in advance


----------



## md8287 (May 5, 2017)

turbo280 said:


> I am seriously considering this but scared S***less. My current situation is a combination of resales and developer points of over 8000 points. Silver VIP and $4500+ in annual maintenance fees. Buying this would give me Platinum status (but for how long) lower fees per point. If purchased I would then dump my other resales and keep the developer properties. Final result would be 1,400,000 to 1,800,000 points with annual maintenance fees of $7500. While this is more points than I normally use, I believe the balance would be offset by gifts and rentals for friends and family.  Seller states that money would stay in escrow until closing and VIP Platinum established.
> Looking for input from knowledgeable people.  Ron???
> Thanks in advance


8,000 current points?


----------



## turbo280 (May 5, 2017)

md8287 said:


> 8,000 current points?


sorry 800,000


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2017)

I know the seller and the account, what makes it platinum and that it ought to transfer with platinum intact

The question is whether a platinum account will be worth anything after the new rules are implemented


----------



## turbo280 (May 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I know the seller and the account, what makes it platinum and that it ought to transfer with platinum intact
> 
> The question is whether a platinum account will be worth anything after the new rules are implemented


Thank you very much


----------



## Jan M. (May 5, 2017)

turbo280 said:


> I am seriously considering this but scared S***less. My current situation is a combination of resales and developer points of over 8000 points. Silver VIP and $4500+ in annual maintenance fees. Buying this would give me Platinum status (but for how long) lower fees per point. If purchased I would then dump my other resales and keep the developer properties. Final result would be 1,400,000 to 1,800,000 points with annual maintenance fees of $7500. While this is more points than I normally use, I believe the balance would be offset by gifts and rentals for friends and family.  Seller states that money would stay in escrow until closing and VIP Platinum established.
> Looking for input from knowledgeable people.  Ron???
> Thanks in advance



If you do this and decide to get rid of some of your other points I wouldn't get rid of anything that you bought developer that gave you silver VIP, just the resale deeds.


----------



## turbo280 (May 5, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> If you do this and decide to get rid of some of your other points I wouldn't get rid of anything that you bought developer that gave you silver VIP, just the resale deeds.


That is the plan, thanks


----------



## johnluyando (May 5, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> The listing for the 1,429,000 Platinum VIP points is still there and hasn't changed. The listing johnluyando mentioned in his post is an entirely different listing and from a different seller too.


Just to clarify, this auction did list Platinum VIP yesterday.  The seller's location is the same as the other $35,000 VIP Platinum listing so I just assumed that the seller ran into a dollar limit and used a different ebay ID.  Canterbury is a valuable deed for sure but I don't think it's work $30,000. A 1,000,000 point contract sold in March for $7200.


----------



## Jan M. (May 6, 2017)

johnluyando said:


> Just to clarify, this auction did list Platinum VIP yesterday.  The seller's location is the same as the other $35,000 VIP Platinum listing so I just assumed that the seller ran into a dollar limit and used a different ebay ID.  Canterbury is a valuable deed for sure but I don't think it's work $30,000. A 1,000,000 point contract sold in March for $7200.



Did the million point contract that sold in March have the platinum VIP that this seller is offering? That makes a world of difference. Spending $30k to get those benefits as Ron has said is a great deal for someone. No, none of us know exactly how the coming changes will impact VIP owners but the owner who is able to be flexible in their travel plans will still be able to make good use of those benefits IMHO.

Another thing to consider is where that million points was deeded. When you own a million points or more lower maintenance fees are a real asset. $6 per thousand vs $5 per thousand in maintenance fees is $1k a year more.


----------



## johnluyando (May 6, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Did the million point contract that sold in March have the platinum VIP that this seller is offering? That makes a world of difference. Spending $30k to get those benefits as Ron has said is a great deal for someone. No, none of us know exactly how the coming changes will impact VIP owners but the owner who is able to be flexible in their travel plans will still be able to make good use of those benefits IMHO.
> 
> Another thing to consider is where that million points was deeded. When you own a million points or more lower maintenance fees are a real asset. $6 per thousand vs $5 per thousand in maintenance fees is $1k a year more.


The contract sold in March that I referenced was deeded in Canterbury and had no VIP associated with it.  I was comparing this sale to the 30k listing on ebay which no longer lists Platinum.  My comparison was meant to show that the 30k listing was a bad deal without VIP and could be had for much less.  Obviously, VIP Platinum makes that contract significantly more valuable.  

I, like others on this thread, am very interested in the potential of becoming VIP for such a bargain price but have my reservations.


----------



## md8287 (May 6, 2017)

I wonder if the platinum account(s) that are being sold as resale would be able to be resold in the future as Platinum - legitimately?


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2017)

md8287 said:


> I wonder if the platinum account(s) that are being sold as resale would be able to be resold in the future as Platinum - legitimately?


There is just the one right now. You could buy it and then sell it and then you would know

Better yet you could give it to me and then we would both know


----------



## 55plus (May 6, 2017)

Unless you purchased points for a VIP ownership directly from a Wyndham sales weasel or inherited a VIP ownership from a parent Wyndham will cancel the VIP part of the ownership unless it slips through the cracks. If it slips through the crack that doesn't mean they won't eventually catch it later. If they do catch it later can Wyndham go after someone for fraud?


----------



## itsjai (May 6, 2017)

Many years back I had bought points in resale and was given platinum status. Then one day they said that it was a mistake and resale points dont qualify for any status. Even then it was OK as I could transfer out the points if I wasn't using them.

Then they nailed the coffin and said that I could not transfer points either. Then I really got taken to the cleaners. I had bought points thinking in the year I dont use I will rent them but alas the plan failed miserably


----------



## md8287 (May 6, 2017)

ronparise said:


> There is just the one right now. You could buy it and then sell it and then you would know
> 
> Better yet you could give it to me and then we would both know


Great idea Ron!  
I'll buy it, hopefully for a discount, and then I'll sell it to you for $35k and we will both know. I'll even throw in dinner if you don't get it as Platinum???
I ask as I can definitely and legitimately get someone a Platinum account for $35-40k but I don't think it would survive as Platinum when someday they resold it (other than to a family member).


----------



## md8287 (May 6, 2017)

itsjai said:


> Many years back I had bought points in resale and was given platinum status. Then one day they said that it was a mistake and resale points dont qualify for any status. Even then it was OK as I could transfer out the points if I wasn't using them.
> 
> Then they nailed the coffin and said that I could not transfer points either. Then I really got taken to the cleaners. I had bought points thinking in the year I dont use I will rent them but alas the plan failed miserably


Was the "one day" part of the infamous "audit" or before.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> Unless you purchased points for a VIP ownership directly from a Wyndham sales weasel or inherited a VIP ownership from a parent Wyndham will cancel the VIP part of the ownership unless it slips through the cracks. If it slips through the crack that doesn't mean they won't eventually catch it later. If they do catch it later can Wyndham go after someone for fraud?



my first Wyndham purchase was on eBay and it made me a silver VIP 
I spent the next several years trying to duplicate that "mistake" and ended up with 5 platinum accounts.(2 of which required a small purchase; 3 did not) and that first VIP mistake was never reversed 

I'm confident that there are contracts that transfer with VIP eligibility intact and that the eBay sale in question is the real deal. But it's gonna take $30000 and a leap of faith to find out


----------



## Cdn Gal (May 6, 2017)

Reno my kitchen or buy a timeshare?


----------



## JT1989 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ron, how does someone get more than one account?  My understanding is that Wyndham restricts owners to one account each?  (unless someone holds it in separate corporate names?)


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2017)

JT1989 said:


> Ron, how does someone get more than one account?  My understanding is that Wyndham restricts owners to one account each?  (unless someone holds it in separate corporate names?)



Two of my accounts were in the name of an LLC, two were in my name and one was my wife and I

As to how that happened. There used to be a limit to the number of contracts in one account. So when I  hit that limit the transfer dept opened a new member number


----------



## 55plus (Aug 16, 2017)

md8287 said:


> I wonder if the platinum account(s) that are being sold as resale would be able to be resold in the future as Platinum - legitimately?


The key word here is 'Legitimately.' You can't 'legitimately' sell a 'VIP' account therefor it can't 'legitimately' be sold as one. All it will take is an audit and or an algorithm to ferret out illegitimate VIP accounts. Long term account suspensions during an audit and possibility cost you $$$$ if found to be illegitimate VIP accounts. If you do it put it in an LLC and be willing to walk away if audited. Unless you can get one for pennies on the dollar I'd stay away to be safe and buy a Harley and handguns instead.


----------



## md8287 (Aug 16, 2017)

However you can legitimately create a VIP account (Platinum for under $40K) if you have or buy the right resale contracts and a small contract from one of a couple rare resorts.  I've personally done it and worked with others to do it too.  Contract making it Platinum comes directly from Wyndham.  PM me if interested in discussing.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 16, 2017)

md8287 said:


> However you can legitimately create a VIP account (Platinum for under $40K) if you have or buy the right resale contracts and a small contract from one of a couple rare resorts.  I've personally done it and worked with others to do it too.  Contract making it Platinum comes directly from Wyndham.  PM me if interested in discussing.


When was the last time you were able to create a Platinum account for under $40k ?


55plus said:


> The key word here is 'Legitimately.' You can't 'legitimately' sell a 'VIP' account therefor it can't 'legitimately' be sold as one. All it will take is an audit and or an algorithm to ferret out illegitimate VIP accounts. Long term account suspensions during an audit and possibility cost you $$$$ if found to be illegitimate VIP accounts. If you do it put it in an LLC and be willing to walk away if audited. Unless you can get one for pennies on the dollar I'd stay away to be safe and buy a Harley and handguns instead.


If Wyndham made an agreement with an HOA when they bought and or took over management of a resort and that agreement made some contracts keep all benefits that come with a developer purchase even if those contracts are resold. Why do you say those qualifying contracts are illegitimate ?


----------



## md8287 (Aug 16, 2017)

Brain dead- the last one I did was earlier this year and I have until the end of this year to do a couple more before my window closes.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 18, 2017)

[/QUOTE] If Wyndham made an agreement with an HOA when they bought and or took over management of a resort and that agreement made some contracts keep all benefits that come with a developer purchase even if those contracts are resold. Why do you say those qualifying contracts are illegitimate ?[/QUOTE]

VIP benefits come from Wyndham and are Wyndham related, not HOA related. Wyndham eats the cost of these benefits. The main argument comes from Wyndham's policy which basically states only developer purchased points can be applied towards VIP levels. And the statement about how VIP benefits do not transfer when sold, however, an immediate family member can 'inherit' the benefits. They did this as a selling point.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2017)

If Wyndham made an agreement with an HOA when they bought and or took over management of a resort and that agreement made some contracts keep all benefits that come with a developer purchase even if those contracts are resold. Why do you say those qualifying contracts are illegitimate ?[/QUOTE]

VIP benefits come from Wyndham and are Wyndham related, not HOA related. Wyndham eats the cost of these benefits. The main argument comes from Wyndham's policy which basically states only developer purchased points can be applied towards VIP levels. And the statement about how VIP benefits do not transfer when sold, however, an immediate family member can 'inherit' the benefits. They did this as a selling point.[/QUOTE]

You are right as far as what the book says, but the fact is there are some contracts that transfer with VIP eligibility intact.  Buy enough of these "special" contracts and you can become VIP with 100% resale purchases. 

At least that was the case before last August. I suspect that, as they examined the suspended accounts, Wyndham found enough guys like me , that had VIP accounts with all resale purchases.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 18, 2017)

ronparise said:


> If Wyndham made an agreement with an HOA when they bought and or took over management of a resort and that agreement made some contracts keep all benefits that come with a developer purchase even if those contracts are resold. Why do you say those qualifying contracts are illegitimate ?



VIP benefits come from Wyndham and are Wyndham related, not HOA related. Wyndham eats the cost of these benefits. The main argument comes from Wyndham's policy which basically states only developer purchased points can be applied towards VIP levels. And the statement about how VIP benefits do not transfer when sold, however, an immediate family member can 'inherit' the benefits. They did this as a selling point.[/QUOTE]

You are right as far as what the book says, but the fact is there are some contracts that transfer with VIP eligibility intact.  Buy enough of these "special" contracts and you can become VIP with 100% resale purchases.

At least that was the case before last August. I suspect that, as they examined the suspended accounts, Wyndham found enough guys like me , that had VIP accounts with all resale purchases.[/QUOTE]


Agree with Ron. Wyndham isn't going to publish a list of resorts and contracts that retain developer status.
These contracts don't fall through the cracks that could be caught later like 55plus posted. There is a reason they transfer over and over again and retain developer status. 55plus asked if this could be fraud if Wyndham catches it later? I'll answer no. No different than it's printed in black and white that resale points do not receive VIP benefits. In my opinion owners aren't committing fraud receiving VIP benefits on resale points if Wyndham catches it later.

There's been talk on here about about LLCs and Trust to keep accounts VIP eligible also. Wyndham could very easily say they are resales also.
The contracts themselves aren't sold but they are SOLD as an asset in the LLC or Trust. Wyndham is notified of the new owner of the LLC or Trust.


----------

